# I need a girl name...



## kailynn

I want a girl name that you don't hear often, but is beautiful! I havn't really been able to find one that I like yet; but I'm set on a boy name! Help with the girls?


----------



## NawlinsMama

Here are two off of our list:

Colette
Melanie

And some others that I like but DH nixed:

Daphne
Diana
Ellen
Juliet
Naomi
Sophia

Hope these help! :thumbup:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Abriella
Alexia
Brinlee
Candice
Carina
Delanie
Alaina
Eliana
Elisa
Elyssa
Francesca
Felicia
Gianna
Gabriella
Chloe
Hannah
Isla
Jasmine
Juliana
Kylie
Kiara
Kaiya
Katelyn
Larissa 
Lacey
Lilliana
Marissa
Mariah
Nina
Penelope
Priscilla
Raina
Savannah
Shiloh
Samantha
Trinity
Trina
Talia
Violet
Zoey


----------



## sarah1989

Elizabeth
Matilda
Evelyn
Skye
Lyssa
Bayleigh
Maisie
Michelle
Enessa
Camille
Henrietta
Inga
Ida
Naomi
Jade
Abra
Lola
Cassandra

Hope some of those give you more ideas :)


----------



## sara1786

...i have no idea what names you think are "beautiful"... but here are some I like:

Kenya
Paige
Avery
Wren
Eden
Natalie
Arabella
Bellerose
Ansonia
Cheyenne
Amoret (amor-aye)
Guinevere
Idonea
Emery
Charlotte
...there are so many: https://nameberry.com


----------



## sam#3

Anais - (my daughters name and we pronounce it ann-ay) to me it is the most beautiful girls name ive ever heard


----------



## Button#

Felicity
Cordelia
Elizabeth
Pippa
Georgina
Iris
Elsa
Zinnia
Cecilia


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I like Lirael, like the books :haha: I want to use it but I think DH will go bugeyed and call it weird :(


----------



## BlackBerry25

Milana


----------



## Kaisma

Alisha
Aisha
Sofia
Naomi
Africa
Emilia
Shakia

My favourites :flower:


----------



## xSarahM

We're naming our girl Aoife (Ee-fa. It's Irish)
Maela/Maelie/Maelynn
Calliope (Cal-aye-oh-pee.)
Norah
Juliet
Imogen
Briony
Piper
Avery/Ava
Madelynn
Madison
Florence (nn Flo)
Romy
Arabella
Betty

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## MLS

Im naming my daughter Whitley Marilyn :)


----------



## discoclare

Ok I'm not sure if these are rarely heard in the states or not, and I hope I'm not repeating too much of what others have written:

Karissa
Maeva
Isla (popular over here but not so much where you are I think)
Azalea
Helena
Lavinia
Davinia
Thalia
Thandie
Camelia
Starla
Florence (again not unusual in UK, but not sure about US)
Eliza (ditto above)
Stella
Juliana
Julietta
Aurelia
Carys
Cara
Eloise
Luna
Milla
Katya
Lucia
Luisa
Iris
Sienna
Araminta
Annabella
Venetia


----------



## sara1786

xSarahM said:


> Norah

I love this!!


----------



## xhannahxbanan

Im having the same problem :( 

My daughter is called Peyton Olivia Marie and I LOVE it cus I never hear it anywhere else yet..... 
Now Im having another girl I want to have something the same that you dont hear lol


----------



## Sophia17

My favorites are: 
Alexyna 
Madelaine
Addison
Teaghan
Marieka 
Mylea
Yelena


----------



## Deimos

Someone mentioned Thalia, and that also has a Hebrew version of Talia or the alternative Greek spelling of Thaleia. The Greek one was one of the muses (daughters of Zeus) so there are others in there you could try, too, but Clio is a bit like the car, and the others that aren't more outlandish have already been suggested.


----------



## Mrs HM

Helena, Honour, Abigail


----------

